
FB’s Policy on Enforcing Against Manipulated Media - artur_makly
https://about.fb.com/news/2020/01/enforcing-against-manipulated-media/?smid=nytcore-ios-share
======
toymachine
>>Collaboration is key. Across the world, we’ve been driving conversations
with more than 50 global experts with technical, policy, media, legal, civic
and academic backgrounds to inform our policy development and improve the
science of detecting manipulated media.

I have mixed feelings about this. On one hand, of course collaboration is
important. On the other Fb has near unlimited resources yet feels like they
can shift the burden to other entities who in no way benefit from the problems
their hugely profitable business creates.

